# Cedar salmon sign



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

A busy weekend catching up on some orders . This is a 36" king salmon sign for a B&B in Kenai.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow they must be happy with that . Your imagination and painting skills amazes mere mortals like me


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow...
whew....
the hankering for fishing has returned...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Wow they must be happy with that . Your imagination and painting skills amazes mere mortals like me


Dear "mere mortal".

It's all paint by numbers...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> wow...
> whew....
> the hankering for fishing has returned...[/QUOTE
> 
> My boat has room and always looking for a reason to go fishing... Er Artistic research ... That is when the water is not stiff


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > wow...
> ...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful sign, Scott. I see the one salmon is ready to take the bait.

What kind of paint did you use? Did you have to prime it first?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> wow...
> whew....
> the hankering for fishing has returned...


Wake the dog up!!!

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Dear "mere mortal".
> 
> It's all paint by numbers...


What he doesn't tell you is that there are no numbers. 

Good show as always, Scott!

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Wake the dog up!!!
> 
> HJ


she left the minuet she saw the picture...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Dear "mere mortal".
> 
> It's all paint by numbers...


if you say so...
that's talent..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One more great sign!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Scottart said:


> Dear "mere mortal".
> 
> It's all paint by numbers...


 I couldn't even stay in the lines with paint by number.:no:
Allen


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Beautiful sign, Scott. I see the one salmon is ready to take the bait.
> 
> What kind of paint did you use? Did you have to prime it first?


It is Acrylic paint and yes I coat it all with gesso first so that the colors don't wash out. 

occasionally use Acrylics like a wash when I want the wood to show through more.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

That is one of the best signs I have seen on the forum


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

whimsofchaz said:


> That is one of the best signs I have seen on the forum


+1 

But Scott has a few others that are darn close to this . Maybe the cold weather up there makes people more artistic ?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> +1
> 
> But Scott has a few others that are darn close to this . Maybe the cold weather up there makes people more artistic ?


Hey

45 last week and all the snow melted. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Hey
> 
> 45 last week and all the snow melted. :wink:


WTB your shop is insulated and heated...


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm guessing you have a lot of happy customers. Beautiful.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

artman60 said:


> I'm guessing you have a lot of happy customers. Beautiful.


I have some paint to clean up on this one before i seal this... than we will see if the customer is happy. 

Some times I amazed how people react. I have gone to writing a disclaimer on all my carvings.. " _I create Rustic, carved signs, and as such they often have character and unique aspects that are beyond my control. If you expect perfection, please order from Walmart_".


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

That's one heck of a sign - more a work of art.
You have my respect.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for peaking and the kind words. Here is a bonus ... non CNC piece.

My Blueberry Dragon Chainsaw carving.. sneak peak. I am using the CNC to Make sign piece for it as it is getting entered in a carving competition next month.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful sign. Forgive my ignorance but this would not be suitable for outdoors would it?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

billyjim said:


> Beautiful sign. Forgive my ignorance but this would not be suitable for outdoors would it?


Well.. Here is my disclaimer. " the damage is done by UV, so protect your sign from the sun. I apply 3 coats of Spar varnish that has strong UV protection, but that only goes so far." I encourage people to hang these in the shade, facing north, or under cover. I also advise them to recoat them every third year if they must leave them in direct sun light. I also use Cedar, as it does better than most other woods. But the Cedar is really there to fight rot and moisture. having said all that.. yes they are fragile. the paint is also outdoor paint and generally holds up well, but the same rules apply. For big commercial signs I offer upkeep for the first 3 years.. mostly just to make sure I did not miss a spot. I think a lot of real sign shops us foam instead of wood, but UV would still be the enemy..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott if there taking bets let me know , as I'm pretty much positive your taking first prize with your dragon carving


----------

